# Pinterest!!



## ChrissyB (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay so I've recently found this site through a fellow facebooker...anyone else love sitting for hours going through this site?


----------



## Deda (Jan 8, 2012)

Omg yes!  I was led there by my daughter. It's a great dream site.


----------



## carebear (Jan 8, 2012)

uh oh.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 9, 2012)

Deda, I see so many pics on there that look just like the pics you have put up of your kitchen soap room....you should put some pics on pinterest. I've found some great school/craft projects on there..and the cooking...omg.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 9, 2012)

Same great soap pics!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 9, 2012)

Dragonkaz there are some beautiful soap pics.
I would like to be to clear that if you "pin" a picture some somewhere, anywhere on the web, "pinterest" remembers the original owner of the picture and credits them, the original link still goes back to the original owner. So..it could almost be a form of advertising!


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh my...I too just found this sight...it is so awesome. I found it when searching for wet felting....honestly...I could spend hours and hours.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes I've wasted a lot of hours there lately. I've found some great ideas too though, so not entirely unproductive.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 14, 2012)

I applied for an account last week & was told they would place me on their waiting list. SRSLY? Did you guys get placed on a waiting list???


----------



## krissy (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for a new addiction ;P


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 15, 2012)

Tab, yes I had to go on the waiting list. Pm me your email and I will send you an invite though, easy peasy. I think it took them 2or 3 days to get invited, not long, but I'll do it for you straight away.


----------



## maya (Jan 15, 2012)

tell me your pinterest names! i love following new people.
mine is


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2012)

I did get put on a waiting list but I feel like it wasn't for very long. it's a really neat site.


----------



## ElkRiverSoapCo (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a pintrest account... however I just dont get it! Maybe I didnt look into it enough to fully understand it... idk. lol


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm totally addicted to Pinterest.  So great for organizing crafting ideas.  I've been making cookies with my girls and their friends a lot lately.  Boy have I found tons of decorating ideas to pin.  I love my cookie decorating board.  Sometimes I just open it to stare at all of the beautiful cookies.  One day, I'll be able to make them look that good.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 20, 2012)

I <3 Pinterest! If anyone else needs an invite, just send me an email with your email address and I'll invite you. I'm [email protected].


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 9, 2012)

I am afraid to say I have become a little bit addicted to this site and now have an unhealthy obcession for all things cupcakes..............I want two shops now one for soaps and candles and one for cupcakes and coffee LOL


----------

